
In Quantum Games, There’s No Way to Play the Odds - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/in-quantum-games-theres-no-way-to-play-the-odds
======
jonbaer
"This puts mathematicians and computer scientists in a three-birds-with-one-
stone kind of situation: By proving that the tensor product and commuting
operator models are equivalent, they’d simultaneously generate an algorithm
for computing approximate maximum-win probabilities and also establish the
truth of the Connes embedding conjecture. The achievement would win supreme
plaudits across all the related fields."

